# Maschine MK3 arp?



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2019)

Is there an arp feature for Maschine MK3? I was able to find a YouTube video for the previous version, but not for current one. Is the feature/function the same?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2019)

poetd said:


> Press Keyboard Mode
> Hold Note Repeat
> Win.


Really? That easy? What about selecting certain chords, and generating an arp out of it?

Also do the arp notes automatically show up in your daw when you record?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2019)

poetd said:


> Sorry, yes works in Chords mode too.
> So you can hold down a chord in keyboard mode or pick one in Chords mode.


Awesome! Thanks. And what about recording the arp? Will the notes display in your daw when recording? I just want to be able to further edit if possible.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2019)

poetd said:


> They're captured in Maschine so you can export.
> I never bothered setting up midi out to my DAW.


Good to know!

Btw, can this tutorial also apply to MK3?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2019)

poetd said:


> Yes, with extra scales added from KK in recent updates.
> Scales, chords, arps, sequencer, all there.
> 
> Missing is saving custom chords, but meh, as long as you can play your own in keyboard mode its fine, but would still be nice.


Awesomeness! Thanks so much!


----------

